# Medina Kennel Club training?



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Anyone been to the Medina Kennel Club for training? Medina Kennel Club Home Page

I'm looking for a place to take Lola (10 weeks old) and they have the AKC S.T.A.R puppy classes as well as Obedience, Rally, Agility. They are about 45 minutes away so that's a huge plus. I really don't want to drive far, especially when winter comes (I'm a huge baby when it comes to driving in snow, lol). 

Thoughts? Any other training place near Ashland, Ohio? 

Also, would you skip the STAR class and go into beginners obedience?


----------

